# New, but not a newbie



## Everythingchanges (12 mo ago)

Hi everyone. I’ll be a fly on the wall for a while, probably. My beliefs and desires won’t mesh with everyone’s, and I’m fine with that. 👋🏼


----------



## jenny_1 (7 mo ago)

I'm fine with that. So feel free to visit again!


----------

